# Anyone flying Catalonian Tumblers?



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Just curious if anyone is flying Cats and what they fly like. I understand they either don't tumble, or do so very little. I am wondering more about how they kit and how long and high they fly. 

I was thinking about getting some Rollers but am worried about the heavy hawk population around here for what seems like 6 months of the year. I also don't need the rolling but would like to have a nice tight fast flying kit.

Any experiences with them or any other similar flying pigeons would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi there ....I fly rollers because of performance , I've heard Cats are hard to get to fly & stay flying but never tried them, personally of I just wanted birds to fly & kit I'd get white homers . They don't fly high but fly well breed easy for bop replacement cheap & a large kit of white birds look cool in the air . JMO


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd suggest Portuguese Tumblers or Little Friar Tumblers. Ive flown both and they kit tight, flyfast and tumble a little. They are entertaining in the air. They are both nice looking birds and come in a nice variety of colors.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

i have 4 birds that i was told were tumblers. 1 has a band the mate dose not
. the other 2 are nest mates. black and white hen red and white cock free


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Ross,
I do have a few young white homers so maybe those will satisfy me once I get them flying good. I've only had them a couple weeks so I'm just starting to train.

Franciscreek,
I have thought about Portuguese Tumblers but didn't know if there were many that still flew well. I agree they have some great colors in them. I hadn't heard of Little Friar Tumblers, interesting breed from what I can find.

Tim


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

TimJ said:


> Ross,
> I do have a few young white homers so maybe those will satisfy me once I get them flying good. I've only had them a couple weeks so I'm just starting to train.
> 
> Franciscreek,
> ...


There are a nice line of portuguese that fly well and have great type. 
The Little Friars are extremely tame in the loft, landing on you, looking for attention. They are powerful flyers and as long as you like baldies they come in a variety of colors.


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks,
I do like baldies, especially in darker colors. I was down to just looking at one or two breeds now I'm up to four.  Well since I need to build a small loft first for them I have some time to think about what I want.

Tim


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello TimJ. Two things: I do not know s. dakota, but here in s.california it would be fruitless to start flight training white young at this time of year because one will never see the end result. I wish someone can suggest a good time of year for you to start their flight training. 
Two: Most black color birds get taken if flown with whites around here. A man in Arizona has blacks that are fast, highfliers, and smart. They are on you tube.


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks hamlet.
I'm only flying my homers enough to know they will trap back in if they happen to get out right now. That has pretty well been accomplished and they may or may not get out once or twice more. The hawks are starting to show up. Now I will be watching them to see if I have two pairs that I can get paired up. I'd rather start in the spring with younger birds raised here.

I've seen those Blacks on youtube, very neat birds. I think he is still developing and growing the breed so they are not something that is readily available. I do like them.

I wonder if anyone has noticed if hawks have trouble seeing white birds when there is snow? I know a lot of critters like ptarmigan, snowshoe hares and weasels change to white.

Tim


----------



## jrd3005 (May 29, 2009)

Hi Tim,

I've been flying Cats for about 4 yrs..

Mine don't tumble. They do kit nicely. I like to fly them in 3 bird kits.

In the winter they fly about an hour and sometimes very high-- occasionally in the pins. In the summer they fly lower and only for about a 1/2 hour (it gets very hot here in Texas).

Many times I've seen them out-fly Cooper's & Sharp-shinned hawks. They like to bring them down low and cut through the trees. The hawks can sometimes match their speed -but they can't turn as quickly and sharply as the Cats. Never had one caught in the air.

They are amazing flyers. Great little birds. --John


----------



## kaisar hamid (Nov 12, 2013)

*wanted highflyer pigeons,*

kaisar from bangladesh, ,, i have to need some high flyer pigeon . how to i can arrange?


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

John,
Thanks for that information. The high flying doesn't bother me if it is only for an hour or so. I do like the fact you say they fly well in small kits.

At least I have a few different breeds to look for that I think I could be happy with. Now of I can just find some from flying bloodlines.

Tim


----------

